# Would my car take a Z32TT?



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi, 

I am currently rebuilding my L28 motor for my 280ZX,
My car is a 2+2 5 speed NA, 
In the build up am using forged pistons inside a F54 block combined with a N42 head to give an 8.29 CR overall, I will be running a T3/T4 hybrid breathing through a high flow pod filter pushing around 15-18psi through a custom front mount cooler I have(600x350x75). The exauhst will be a mandrel bent 3" with high-flow cat and Lukey Turbo muffler. A turbo cam will be used to make sure there is none of the NAs overlap
Power is being transferred through a LSD R200 with a 3.7 final drive and 215/65/14 Yokos providing the grip.

Would this combo of mods see me making enough power to take out a stock 2+2 Z32 auto TT? say in the 0-60 stakes?

Thanks for all your help (sorry about the long post)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You shpuldn't have a problem besides traction. Don't go from a launch your 215 wide tires will get fried.

And if your car is Turbocharged then it is not NA.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

It ia NA at the moment, but I am building a turbo motor for it now.

I am also hopefully upgrading to 17x7.5 rims running 245/45/17s on the back.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nissan_280zx said:


> Would this combo of mods see me making enough power to take out a stock 2+2 Z32 auto TT? say in the 0-60 stakes?
> 
> Thanks for all your help (sorry about the long post)


Nissan never made a 2+2 TT for the US. If it's is a true 2+2TT then it was a conversion.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Nissan never made a 2+2 TT for the US. If it's is a true 2+2TT then it was a conversion.


He is in Australia.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> He is in Australia.


It'd be cool to live in Australia, they have RB-powered Holdens down there.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> It'd be cool to live in Australia, they have RB-powered Holdens down there.



We also have cheap skylines.
I recently saw a R33 with a dyno proven 220rwkw for about $11500 US.
And there are also some really fast RB30ET around


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissan_280zx said:


> We also have cheap skylines.
> I recently saw a R33 with a dyno proven 220rwkw for about $11500 US.
> And there are also some really fast RB30ET around


 Yeah I'm jealous. But I've heard the cops are a lot harder on speeders than even ours are......


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

it depends which state you are in.
NSW is really bad, but up here in QLD you can get away with heaps.

We were cruising along at 85km/h in a 60 zone and the cop with the radar just sat there and didnt do a thing. It is unusual to see somebody doing the speed limit all the time over here.


----------

